# I am new and would like help



## clancaster (Oct 12, 2015)

View attachment 18476


View attachment 18477
[/ATTACH]

Attached are 3 photos... 2 are Lavender Orpington's , almost 3 weeks old

1 olive egger ( the one with me gently holding the sweet baby! )

I am trying to see if there is a way to tell if they are girls or boys. Any help would be appreciated!

we are new to this and about to get our house next week and start building a coop or buy. one or the other.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

It's very hard to tell at that age. With the orps if one should get a red comb earlier and it gets bigger faster, it would probably be a roo. But nothing is 100%.

Welcome!!


----------



## clancaster (Oct 12, 2015)

thanks for the response.. i have heard it is very hard to tell but thought I might give it a shot! 


I know I will start seeing some different things happen in the next week and half or so with these guys.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

I can't help with the sexing as I am a noob to keeping chickens but I'm absorbing like a dry sponge. I can say welcome, this is a fun place with some cool and retro peeps. (Peeps=people, not chickens) LOL


----------



## clancaster (Oct 12, 2015)

Thanks! 

I am excited! I am SO very new to this 

and vvverrryyy excited. I can not have any roos so just my luck ALL of them are roos. We are unable to have roos and I am pretty attached to these guys already so I am HOPING for one or two of them to be a female.


----------



## jn4 (Jun 21, 2012)

Another way to tell is to look at the way the wings fold down across the backs and the way the tail feathers grow.
A hens wings will fold and lay longer and sweep down towards her bottom,..kinda shielding or protecting it. and her tail will grow upwards at a 45% or more angle...... A Roo will have shorter wings and his tail will point up slightly then curve downwards. That isn't a perfect way to tell on young chicks but works more times than not.

But the deal here is they need to be around 5 to 6 weeks old to use that method and yours are only 3.....It's very hard to sex them that young... sorry I could not be of more help.

PS. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## clancaster (Oct 12, 2015)

is this every chick?? They all have tails coming in and long wings.. but the olive egger has HUGE feet.. i just don't have another one to compare it to.. Someone said the Lavender's look like they could be pullets, but the one with the longer tail has a large comb.. but they are so hard to tell! The guessing game is fun though!


----------



## clancaster (Oct 12, 2015)

Here all all 4 of them.. they were a bit younger.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

All I know is that you made me want Lavender Orpingtons!


----------



## clancaster (Oct 12, 2015)

they are so cute.. all of these give great cuddles!


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

Congratulations on your babies, and welcome! I am totally a newbie myself so no help with the sexing at that age. I do know though that different breeds mature at different times. So if one develops faster than another it doesn't necessarily mean cockerel. It just takes time.


----------

